# Operating Systems > Windows My Computer automatically logs OFF

## parvesh devi

After I start my computer, when I click on the login icon my computer logged in and then automatically loged off on its own. After that I click on turn off button it get turned off. Whats the problem in my computer and how it will be rectify?

----------


## Haitalk

Hi,

Problem not clear..Plz give more details...

----------


## sutnarcha

I think your computer is affected by virus. Next time when you are able to work on your computer (may be in safe mode), update your antivirus s/w. :Big Grin:  

It may also be the case that a startup program is running that is logging-off your computer. Press and hold the escape button on your keyboard immediately after you click on Login icon. This may deactivate that startup program. :Cool:  

If none of the above helps you work on your computer, then I think you should take the help of your administrator or reinstall the operating system. :EEK!:

----------


## shalobis

In addition to Sutnarchas Comment, I think you may have to re-install your operating System. I hope you have had your computer partitioned initially, just to ensure that information is not totally lost.

I suggest Re-installation as a last resort.

----------


## thefaint287

hrmm I also think that you have a virus, i dont know how to fix it because i dont really remember but you have to go to start>run> type in windows or shut down or something and u will be able to make your comp from logging off. Maybe i'm thinkin gof something else

----------


## debasisdas

i think that is because of your screen saver is on and Resume time is too less. and you have choosen to display welcome screen and prompt for password on resume.

----------


## gbreddyt

i am sure this is problem with virus only

----------


## HemantPal

this can be virus problem or your os misssing some file.

----------


## altafhussains

Once you restart your computer then the problem will be cleared.

----------


## EZESPMAN

once you restart your computer login to safe mode  by pressing F8 during startup and see if you can do a system restore on the last date the computer was running correctly or delete any software that you think may be the cause of the problem.
If the problem persists and you are using a Vista window, boot up the computer with a Vista CD recovery disk that is free of charge at microsoft website

----------


## sudhir_garg2006

its virus problem

----------


## raku_024

ya its virus problem (dats nt a big problem)

if u said that wat types of message appear before logging off.,

then i solve d problem.


rakesh(raku)
kiit university,orissa

----------


## Hafizur rahman

its a defiinetly virus problem you need to install operating system other drive and save data through it and then format c: drive its working

----------


## gsanjay87

firstly try to boot in safe mode 
if its working thats ok and if the problem is same than ur os file booting file is currupet
reinstall os

----------


## peeyush_jain

HI friend,

i dont sure but might be my answer can help you:
1. This type of error can come if you any setting update in control panels with system , so what my suggestion is check the control panel system all settings.

2. There can be possibility to correct ur operating system itself or there can be virus in your system, so if this is the case then you should dos format your PC and referesh all the contents. and from next time install the antivirus.

----------


## KUPPUMANI.M

Please refresh your system

----------


## KUPPUMANI.M

reinstall your Operating System

----------


## ajay one man show

restore your system on date where yr system was ok.

----------


## N.Nagendra

First u install good anti virus, then u scan all drives.

----------


## mah5esh

hi,
         If u think that ur system is fully protected with the good anti virus then the system user profile will be coruptted if it logoff automatically after the login.

----------


## gobinathganesan

hi,
          it is due to virus only.... just format the primary drive alone n reinstall the os.. else try with safe mode..

----------


## mathias427

Had the Same experience. Caused both by a virus and missing or corrupt "userinit.exe" file This was the solution;
removed drive and attached as a slave to a working computer.
scanned and removed any malware/virus's found.
found that the userinit.exe file was missing. (C:\windows\system32) is file location.  this file could be corrupt also(if there), so you may be prompted to overwrite.
copied file from the good computer to the same location on the slave drive. 
shutdown and reinstalled drive.
boot and login were normal. no problems since.
I did run another scan after I was able to log in  and found more virus's 
removed thosed and everything has been good.
Hope this will help or work for you. :Smile: 
otherwise a format and reload may be only option.

----------


## raj123biswas

please send me the actual resion.





> After I start my computer, when I click on the login icon my computer logged in and then automatically loged off on its own. After that I click on turn off button it get turned off. Whats the problem in my computer and how it will be rectify?

----------


## jana05

> please send me the actual resion.


Please check the date of the original poster. Its perhaps a dead thread for the original thread poster.

----------


## simbha

Restore your windows32..Reboot with your o.s and repair the system you can  correct the files which is corrupted.... :Cool:  thank you for sharing your issue

----------


## smart009

[B]It may be due to several problems
a) Virus attack
b)one key is inthe keyboard is active for a long time(Continuous Key press)
c)Due to the failure of SMPS
d)Insufficient memory etc.

    Check these possibilities........

----------


## sandra.hamel

I think its a virus

----------


## faizanahmad0786

this is not  good slove qustion

----------


## anjanikumr

Hi Pravesh,
The logon process is depend on userinit.exe has been located in system32 dirctory. incase of userinit.exe get currupted and or deleted system unable to complete login process. If you had bootable disk u can restore userinit.exe on system32 directory. I am sure your problem will short out.  If you dont have userinit.exe may u repair you oprating system

Thanks
Anjani

----------


## mohitdns

Hi,

Try to Login with Diffrerent User ID, it seems the Problem with USER ID, if Problem would not solve by this, SCAN your System with good Antivirus.


Thanks

Mohit :Smile:

----------


## Viliame

thanks for all yuor help i'll try out your ideas it might work then i'll mail u guys and gals back.

----------


## manheer

it evn happened with me..it is definitely the work of virus..so u need to reinstall ur operating systemmmm

----------

